# Deukalion Project. Great YouTube channel with lots of jewels!



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello there,

I just wanted to share my enthusiasm over this great YouTube channel. I don't know if this is the right place to post it. I found it while searching for Brahms symphonies played Toscanini & the Philharmonia, as it had been recommended by another member her on TC. Must thank Russell Chee once again!






The SQ's really good. Check out his other videos. It has the entire Brahms cycle, for instance. It's a goldmine!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I think it's a fantastic channel to find great old recordings. Some of them cannot be found on spotify. Then I search for the performance on youtube and many times this channel shows up with this particular and stuffed graphic design.


----------

